# NYU/AFI/USC - Questions about International Applicants



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I just discovered this page and I'm overwhelmed by the huge amount of great information and helpful people here. Thanks for providing and sharing all this good stuff!

Being a non-US citizen (a German currently living in Melbourne) I'm asking myself about the possibilities of being accepted for a graduate course (MFA Filmmaking) in NY or anywhere else in the states. And assuming that they like my application, I would still have a lot of questions:

- The Interview: I've heard they give you the option to interview on the phone. This would be very convinient for someone who otherwise would have to spend thousands of dollars for flights. But on the other hand I heard people saying, they wouldn't know anyone who was accepted after such a phone interview. Are there any other experiences? Or does the money show-off already start at that point?

- The Money: Any international NYU/AFI/USC students here who managed to get good scholarships? I am taking part in a German scholarship program but that would hardly pay the first year (and at least the NYU takes three years). How about the scholarships or loans that international students can apply for after arriving the United States? I am willing to make (even more) debts, but is there a bank that gives loans to foreigners without having an US sponsor?

- The Money Part II: Including the idea of living in a small appartment without cockroaches, the possibility of eating once in a while and paying the University - how much would the 3 years in New York probably be? I know it's about how you live, but can you tell me, how much you need AT LEAST? And do you have to organize money for your films too? And is there any time left to work next to studying?

I'm 27 by the way and just about to finish my Creative Writing B.A.

Thanks so much for your time!


----------

